
Europe's economic slump deeper than expected - gibsonf1
http://www.iht.com/articles/2009/02/13/business/euecon.php
======
tokenadult
"Today's data wipes out any illusion that the euro zone is getting off lightly
in this global downturn," said Jörg Radeke, an economist at the Center for
Economics and Business Research in London.

I thought I saw a thread in just the past day or so here on HN that suggested
the European way would be seen as the way to manage economies in the future.
I'm not buying.

